# choice of film schools around the world



## milhouse (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi. Im from Eastern Europe. Im 25. I want to study film directing. I love independent films, not the mainstream.
Please advise film school, so I can study this craft. 
I have a master's education (not cinematic). 
Study in English only. I would like to spend on study is not more than 10-15 k $ in year. I want to study in Western Europe, but I'm interested in school anywhere in the world too. I was considering options including IAFT (Philipines), Hong Kong, all Asia, America too. Please advice. Thanx.


----------



## milhouse (Aug 24, 2012)

I want that course was universal (all offilmmaking). including directing, editing, sound, postproduction etc.


----------



## guycar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi there,

I am basically in a similar situation. I am wondering about the well known Cinema Schools around the world. (MFA in directing)

I know how hard it is to set up a ranking but maybe there is a dominant school per country? 

For example in France this would be Louis Lumiere or FEMIS, and there is no doubt, they are the best schools.

You might have the information for only one country (for example: I know that for Argentina the best Cinema School is X) and then somebody would have the information for another country etc.

Thank you for your help and consideration


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally posted by milhouse:
> Hi. Im from Eastern Europe. Im 25. I want to study film directing. I love independent films, not the mainstream.
> Please advise film school, so I can study this craft.
> I have a master's education (not cinematic).
> Study in English only. I would like to spend on study is not more than 10-15 k $ in year. I want to study in Western Europe, but I'm interested in school anywhere in the world too. I was considering options including IAFT (Philipines), Hong Kong, all Asia, America too. Please advice. Thanx.


Milhouse, National University (headquartered in La Jolla, California, USA) has a MFA in Digital Cinema that covers all the areas of filmmaking, just like you said you wanted. The Digital Cinema MFA can be done by distance learning or on location at the Los Angeles, California campus (you have to find your own housing). 

Yearly tuition for the program is within your $10-15K range, and the school has scholarships for international students. You might want to give them a look. As graduate film programs in the USA go, National University is the least expensive school. 

Main Website: http://www.nu.edu/

International Student Admissions:  http://www.nu.edu/Admissions/I...ationalAdmissi.html/


----------

